# A Day in the Life of the World



## acgoldis

Hi!  I remember reading a book called a Day in the Life of the America a few years ago and thought it was pretty cool.  This is an international photography forum, so why don't we try that again, this time worldwide?

  We take a one- or two-hour period and have all the contributors take photographs in that period.  We time the period so that 2 AM or somewhere like that is over the Pacific so we don't miss that much.  

  Has this ever been done before?

  I propose exactly one month from now: 3/29, 8:00 AM to 10:00 Eastern.  That's a Saturday, so people have some free time, and I'm going to be in the Galapagos 

  ACG


----------



## Antarctican

Sounds like a cool idea, and something an international photo forum should be able to pull off easily


----------



## acgoldis

I figure since we're already distributed around the world, we don't need to worry much about airline tickets and stuff.  

  Should we try this?  Everyone takes digital photos and emails them to one place and someone makes a compilation out of the best?

  ACG


----------



## Antarctican

I assumed we'd just post them here.


----------



## acgoldis

That would actually work pretty well.

We could vote on the best ones and see if we can get someone to make a book out of them 

We'd have to include the place and time of each picture.

ACG


----------



## Antarctican

Sounds like a lot to organize, if you want to take it to the next step of a 'book', but the posting here should be easy enough.


----------



## acgoldis

The book isn't really mandatory, but it would be kind of cool.  Posting here could be enough.  Once we've got all the pictures and chosen the best, then we can worry about the book if we want to go that far.


----------



## BostonBrother

I think that it is a really cool idea, but I only shoot film so I would need some time for processing.


----------



## acgoldis

So we just take the pictures on the 29th and post them when we're done processing the film if we want to use film.  Pictures will probably dribble in over the course of April.


----------



## djrichie28

Great Idea


----------



## acgoldis

What do you think about doing 10-12 AM Eastern?  That's 7-9 West Coast, so people will have started getting up.  It will be 11ish in Australia and midnight in Japan, but since it's a Saturday night people will be up late.

  This sounds like it should be cool 

  I had debated restricting it to all in one hour but that probably wouldn't give people enough time to get around and take pictures of stuff.


----------



## Rock

This sounds really cool. I would love to participate.


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth

great idea


----------



## kundalini

I think a day in the life is a grand idea. I also agree with Anty to just post all photos in this thread. From there, someone else (acgoldis) can take hold of the reigns and compile the photos into an album if he/she wishes.

Just a note. Please remind us drunks.....errr....uhmmm.......those of us that may have a short memory to post on the day.


----------



## Redrock320

I'm in. As of now, I'll be in Orlando, FL, not near Disney though :er:
Should be able to get a good shot of a palm around 10 am, maybe a gator?


----------



## acgoldis

Hi!

  I just want to see if everyone is still up to trying this.  March 29, 9 AM to 11 AM EDT all over the world.

  ACG


----------



## Antarctican

Yep, I'm still in


----------



## ToddB

I'm in.

I'll be participating in the National Kidney Foundation Walk 2008 during that time.  Should make for some interesting pictures.


----------



## acgoldis

Oddly enough, I might be in a small airplane flying between two islands in the Galapagos at that time.  Weird timing


----------



## Sim

acgoldis said:


> What do you think about doing 10-12 AM Eastern?  That's 7-9 West Coast, so people will have started getting up.  It will be 11ish in Australia and midnight in Japan, but since it's a Saturday night people will be up late.



I agree, 10-12 a.m. EST seems like it would be more reasonable for multiple time zones which might mean more people can participate.

This is a great idea!


----------



## acgoldis

Make it 10-12 then.  Reasonable?  The person who wanted the sunrise shot can still do his 10 EDT sunrise shot.


----------



## djrichie28

Me too, I'm in


----------



## Sim

I'm in.


----------



## Rock

I am still in as well....


----------



## NYPhotographer

Count me in. 
If it's at 10pm-12am then I will
probably go for a night street shot.


----------



## Rock

NYPhotographer said:


> Count me in.
> If it's at 10pm-12am then I will
> probably go for a night street shot.



10 am I believe.....


----------



## Socrates

acgoldis said:


> Oddly enough, I might be in a small airplane flying between two islands in the Galapagos at that time. Weird timing


 
Use a polarizer.  The stress in the glass will cause some neat patterns.


----------



## Socrates

acgoldis said:


> Hi! I remember reading a book called a Day in the Life of the America a few years ago and thought it was pretty cool. This is an international photography forum, so why don't we try that again, this time worldwide?
> 
> We take a one- or two-hour period and have all the contributors take photographs in that period. We time the period so that 2 AM or somewhere like that is over the Pacific so we don't miss that much.
> 
> Has this ever been done before?
> 
> I propose exactly one month from now: 3/29, 8:00 AM to 10:00 Eastern. That's a Saturday, so people have some free time, and I'm going to be in the Galapagos
> 
> ACG


 
I'm a latecomer to this thread but, if it's "a day" in the life of the world, why limit photographers to a 2-hour time period? Make it March 29, midnight-to-midnight, local time for everybody.


----------



## MissMia

I'm in too!


----------



## NYPhotographer

Rock said:


> 10 am I believe.....



I thought it was 10pm OK I'm confused 
I live in New York It's Eastern Time here 
so....


----------



## Socrates

NYPhotographer said:


> I thought it was 10pm OK I'm confused
> I live in New York It's Eastern Time here
> so....


 
I thought you were from New York.  Am I psychic or what?


----------



## acgoldis

It's 10 AM to 12 *noon* Eastern time, 7 AM to 10 AM Pacific time, and so forth.

Sorry about the confusion


----------



## acgoldis

Make that 7 AM to *9* AM PDT time 

The trick is to make sure that all the pictures are taken within 120 minutes of each other all over the world.


----------



## Socrates

acgoldis said:


> It's 10 AM to 12 *noon* Eastern time, 7 AM to 10 AM Pacific time, and so forth.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion


 
Californians get three hours but easterners get only two hours.  Is that because Californians are slow?


----------



## Sim

Socrates said:


> Californians get three hours but easterners get only two hours.  Is that because Californians are slow?



I think the term you're looking for is "laid back"


----------



## Seefutlung

I'm with Socrates ... that is how the original "Day in the Life of ..." were photographed (there are a number of them).

Gary

PS- I'm in.
G


----------



## Socrates

Sim said:


> I think the term you're looking for is "laid back"


 
Naah.  They're just slow.


----------



## Socrates

Seefutlung said:


> I'm with Socrates ... that is how the original "Day in the Life of ..." were photographed (there are a number of them).
> 
> Gary
> 
> PS- I'm in.
> G


 
C'mon guys...

Is this "a day" in the life of the world or "two hours" in the life of the world?  Anyone else agree with midnight-to-midnight local time?


----------



## acgoldis

You know, I was originally intending the same GMT two-hour interval in all cases.  However, the more that I think about it, the more it makes sense to do 24 hours.

1. We can compare what various countries do at the same time of the day.  Do people in Bhutan do different things at 8:00 AM than people in Nigeria?

2. The original purpose of the exercise will still apply: tack a time zone->GMT conversion on somewhere and you'll be able to figure out which photographs were taken at the same time.

3. A 24 hour interval will allow for more photographs, so you can pick the best ones.

4. A 24 hour interval will allow people to drive to interesting places to take the pictures.  I won't be caught on my little airplane.

5. People in Hawaii won't be left out -- you won't get many 3 AM pictures or whatever it is over there according to the original plan.

*With that in mind, make it 3/29 from 00:00 to 23:59 GMT.  If it's going to be global, we need GMT.  *

This means we'll get some Friday shots as well: weekday as well as weekend
activites will be represented.

I'm going to be leaving for the Galapagos two days from now (the fact that I would be in the Galapagos is pure coincidence) and will be taking pictures assuming the 00:00 to 23:59 interval.  Don't forget to write down the time you took the picture if possible.

This may actually work!

ACG


----------



## NYPhotographer

acgoldis said:


> You know, I was originally intending the same GMT two-hour interval in all cases.  However, the more that I think about it, the more it makes sense to do 24 hours.
> 
> 1. We can compare what various countries do at the same time of the day.  Do people in Bhutan do different things at 8:00 AM than people in Nigeria?
> 
> 2. The original purpose of the exercise will still apply: tack a time zone->GMT conversion on somewhere and you'll be able to figure out which photographs were taken at the same time.
> 
> 3. A 24 hour interval will allow for more photographs, so you can pick the best ones.
> 
> 4. A 24 hour interval will allow people to drive to interesting places to take the pictures.  I won't be caught on my little airplane.
> 
> 5. People in Hawaii won't be left out -- you won't get many 3 AM pictures or whatever it is over there according to the original plan.
> 
> *With that in mind, make it 3/29 from 00:00 to 23:59 GMT.  If it's going to be global, we need GMT.  *
> 
> This means we'll get some Friday shots as well: weekday as well as weekend
> activites will be represented.
> 
> I'm going to be leaving for the Galapagos two days from now (the fact that I would be in the Galapagos is pure coincidence) and will be taking pictures assuming the 00:00 to 23:59 interval.  Don't forget to write down the time you took the picture if possible.
> 
> This may actually work!
> 
> ACG




That sounds cool. 

So... What time and day would that be in New York?


----------



## acgoldis

12 midnight 3/29 GMT (assuming GMT is always on Standard Time no matter what country you're in) means your 24 hour window starts

7 PM Fri 3/28 EST == 8 PM EDT since we have Daylight Savings Time
4 PM Fri 3/28 PST == 5 PM PDT
2 PM Fri 3/28 Alaska/HI standard time (3 PM?)
5 AM Sat 3/29 for at least part of India assuming standard time
10 AM Sat 3/29 for eastern Australia (assuming standard time)

These were just random places I picked on a time zone map.


----------



## Socrates

acgoldis said:


> You know, I was originally intending the same GMT two-hour interval in all cases.  However, the more that I think about it, the more it makes sense to do 24 hours.
> 
> 1. We can compare what various countries do at the same time of the day.  Do people in Bhutan do different things at 8:00 AM than people in Nigeria?
> 
> 2. The original purpose of the exercise will still apply: tack a time zone->GMT conversion on somewhere and you'll be able to figure out which photographs were taken at the same time.
> 
> 3. A 24 hour interval will allow for more photographs, so you can pick the best ones.
> 
> 4. A 24 hour interval will allow people to drive to interesting places to take the pictures.  I won't be caught on my little airplane.
> 
> 5. People in Hawaii won't be left out -- you won't get many 3 AM pictures or whatever it is over there according to the original plan.
> 
> *With that in mind, make it 3/29 from 00:00 to 23:59 GMT.  If it's going to be global, we need GMT.  *
> 
> This means we'll get some Friday shots as well: weekday as well as weekend
> activites will be represented.
> 
> I'm going to be leaving for the Galapagos two days from now (the fact that I would be in the Galapagos is pure coincidence) and will be taking pictures assuming the 00:00 to 23:59 interval.  Don't forget to write down the time you took the picture if possible.
> 
> This may actually work!
> 
> ACG



OK.  I'll go with that.


----------



## Socrates

acgoldis said:


> 12 midnight 3/29 GMT (assuming GMT is always on Standard Time no matter what country you're in) means your 24 hour window starts
> 
> 7 PM Fri 3/28 EST == 8 PM EDT since we have Daylight Savings Time
> 4 PM Fri 3/28 PST == 5 PM PDT
> 2 PM Fri 3/28 Alaska/HI standard time (3 PM?)
> 5 AM Sat 3/29 for at least part of India assuming standard time
> 10 AM Sat 3/29 for eastern Australia (assuming standard time)
> 
> These were just random places I picked on a time zone map.



Did you know that Greenwich, England is not on GMT?  That's why GMT is now officially UTC.  (This has nothing to do with the project - it's just that I like trivia.)


----------



## NYPhotographer

acgoldis said:


> 12 midnight 3/29 GMT (assuming GMT is always on Standard Time no matter what country you're in) means your 24 hour window starts
> 
> 7 PM Fri 3/28 EST == 8 PM EDT since we have Daylight Savings Time
> 4 PM Fri 3/28 PST == 5 PM PDT
> 2 PM Fri 3/28 Alaska/HI standard time (3 PM?)
> 5 AM Sat 3/29 for at least part of India assuming standard time
> 10 AM Sat 3/29 for eastern Australia (assuming standard time)
> 
> These were just random places I picked on a time zone map.



Me and time are not friends. I am still so confused 
Let me see if I get this right, On Friday evening at 7pm
it begins for the people of the Eastern United states
and it finishes at 7Pm on Saturday Night?


----------



## Socrates

acgoldis said:


> 12 midnight 3/29 GMT (assuming GMT is always on Standard Time no matter what country you're in) means your 24 hour window starts
> 
> 7 PM Fri 3/28 EST == 8 PM EDT since we have Daylight Savings Time
> 4 PM Fri 3/28 PST == 5 PM PDT
> 2 PM Fri 3/28 Alaska/HI standard time (3 PM?)
> 5 AM Sat 3/29 for at least part of India assuming standard time
> 10 AM Sat 3/29 for eastern Australia (assuming standard time)
> 
> These were just random places I picked on a time zone map.



http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


----------



## acgoldis

NYPhotographer said:


> Me and time are not friends. I am still so confused
> Let me see if I get this right, On Friday evening at 7pm
> it begins for the people of the Eastern United states
> and it finishes at 7Pm on Saturday Night?



Yes.  It's the same 24 hour period all over the world, 00:00 UTC to 23:59 UTC on March 29th.  If you're not in the same time zone as England and most of Western Europe, the local time differences between your time zone and UTC will shift this period (from your perspective) into a 24-hour period spanning Friday/Saturday (if you're in the Western Hemisphere) or Saturday/Sunday (if you're in the Eastern Hemisphere).

ACG


----------



## acgoldis

NYPhotographer said:


> Me and time are not friends. I am still so confused
> Let me see if I get this right, On Friday evening at 7pm
> it begins for the people of the Eastern United states
> and it finishes at 7Pm on Saturday Night?



Note that the times suggested by the time zone clock will be in STANDARD time unless the programs you're using to check the equivalent time in your time zone know about daylight savings time.  In the case of New York, the 7 PM would be 7 PM Eastern Standard Time.  That would be 8:00 Daylight Savings Time.  Since New York will be under Daylight Savings Time, you should start your 24 hours at 8:00 PM if you live in New York.

NOTE FOR EUROPEAN/EASTERN HEMISPHERE PARTICIPANTS: I have just noticed that Daylight Savings Time starts MARCH 30TH for people in Europe.  Check to make sure when Daylight Savings Time starts in your area when you plan your schedules.  If the clocks advance at 2:00 AM local time, you could conceivably have your "24 hour period" start 2:00 AM March 29th and end 3:00 AM on March 30th if you live in a time zone two hours ahead of Greenwich.


----------



## Dioboleque

Woah! Wouldn't it be easiest for everyone just to say anytime on 3/29, wherever you happen to be in the world?


----------



## Socrates

Dioboleque said:


> Woah! Wouldn't it be easiest for everyone just to say anytime on 3/29, wherever you happen to be in the world?



I don't object to that.  In fact, that's what I had intended several posts back.  The problem is that we can't easily vote so I'm willing to let acgoldis make the decision based on our comments.  After all, he started this idea.  I'll cooperate with whatever he says.


----------



## acgoldis

Socrates said:


> I don't object to that.  In fact, that's what I had intended several posts back.  The problem is that we can't easily vote so I'm willing to let acgoldis make the decision based on our comments.  After all, he started this idea.  I'll cooperate with whatever he says.



Hi!

I think we should go with the UTC version.  Remember if we do 3/29 in our own time zones, we effectively have 48 hours of photographs instead of 24 (some guy in the western Pacific takes a photograph at what is effectively 12:01 UTC on the 28th (00:01 AM on the 29th local time but 12 hours ahead of Greenwich) and some other guy in the eastern Pacific will take a shot at 11:59 UTC on the 30th (23:59 PM on the 29th local time but he's 12 hours behind)  .  This basically makes it "two days in the life of America", not one.  I was hoping to get all the photographs taken in the same 24 hour period.

Other comments:

1. We should probably make sure we've got people from all over the world.  If everyone's in the US it doesn't do much good 

2. When it comes to taking pictures of people, we should probably follow the "Prime Directive" and make sure that the people we're photographing do not change what they're doing if they know they're going to be photographed.  If you've got a lot of people in your shot it could probably be taken candidly since you're not focusing on any individual person.

3. Don't take pictures of people whose cultural or religious traditions prohibit them from being photographed (Amish, for instance).

4. Try to record the times the photographs were taken.  You can convert to UTC later.  If you're not sure when exactly the 24-hour interval starts for your area, you can take a few shots an hour or so on either side to make sure you've got the whole interval covered if need be (though keep in mind that if any pictures wind up on the 28th or 30th UTC they won't count)

5. I just had another crazy idea.  At 12:00 noon UTC on the 29th -- exactly midway through the session -- everyone take a picture of what they're doing.  It doesn't need a theme or anything like that.  Just basically a snapshot of where you are and what you are doing.  This will give us a whole bunch of photographs taken at exactly the same INSTANT all over the world 

A friend of mine just told me she's going to help out -- and it turns out that on the 29th she's going to be on an Outward Bound program in the mountains of North Carolina.  That's something you don't see often.


----------



## Socrates

acgoldis said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think we should go with the UTC version. Remember if we do 3/29 in our own time zones, we effectively have 48 hours of photographs instead of 24 (some guy in the western Pacific takes a photograph at what is effectively 12:01 UTC on the 28th (00:01 AM on the 29th local time but 12 hours ahead of Greenwich) and some other guy in the eastern Pacific will take a shot at 11:59 UTC on the 30th (23:59 PM on the 29th local time but he's 12 hours behind) . This basically makes it "two days in the life of America", not one. I was hoping to get all the photographs taken in the same 24 hour period.
> 
> Other comments:
> 
> 1. We should probably make sure we've got people from all over the world. If everyone's in the US it doesn't do much good
> 
> 2. When it comes to taking pictures of people, we should probably follow the "Prime Directive" and make sure that the people we're photographing do not change what they're doing if they know they're going to be photographed. If you've got a lot of people in your shot it could probably be taken candidly since you're not focusing on any individual person.
> 
> 3. Don't take pictures of people whose cultural or religious traditions prohibit them from being photographed (Amish, for instance).
> 
> 4. Try to record the times the photographs were taken. You can convert to UTC later. If you're not sure when exactly the 24-hour interval starts for your area, you can take a few shots an hour or so on either side to make sure you've got the whole interval covered if need be (though keep in mind that if any pictures wind up on the 28th or 30th UTC they won't count)
> 
> 5. I just had another crazy idea. At 12:00 noon UTC on the 29th -- exactly midway through the session -- everyone take a picture of what they're doing. It doesn't need a theme or anything like that. Just basically a snapshot of where you are and what you are doing. This will give us a whole bunch of photographs taken at exactly the same INSTANT all over the world
> 
> A friend of mine just told me she's going to help out -- and it turns out that on the 29th she's going to be on an Outward Bound program in the mountains of North Carolina. That's something you don't see often.


 

OK with me.  I'm U.S. East Coast DST (GMT -4).
I don't know how the 12:00 noon GMT shot will work out.  That will be tough but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Dioboleque

So literally it's 24 Hours in the Life of the World... way confusing, but I guess I'll figure it out before then.


----------



## Socrates

Dioboleque said:


> So literally it's 24 Hours in the Life of the World... way confusing, but I guess I'll figure it out before then.


 
If "FL" is for "Florida," you're GMT-4.  That means that your "day" is from 8:00 p.m. on the 28th until 8:00 p.m. on the 29th.


----------



## schuylercat

The more I read this, the more I like it.

Somewhere there's a clock that show's UMT and where everyone is on the internet...let's find it?

And the noon thing (what, 8:00 PM here in North Carolina?  Or 8:00 AM?  Gotta find that clock!) sounds very fun.

I'm in.


----------



## schuylercat

Ah - missed your post, Socrates: UMT-4 = 8:00 PM for me.  I'm set.  Thanks!


----------



## kundalini

schuylercat said:


> Somewhere there's a clock that show's UMT and where everyone is on the internet...let's find it?


*Here's one*.  Mute the ticking tough in the lower left corner.


----------



## MissMia

*Here* is a great time zone converter. Pick GMT (Zulu time!) and then your location.


----------



## Dioboleque

Socrates said:


> If "FL" is for "Florida," you're GMT-4. That means that your "day" is from 8:00 p.m. on the 28th until 8:00 p.m. on the 29th.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Big Bully

Sign me up.. This sounds fun, although I would have to wake up at 6am to take the noon UTC shot.. lol
Maybe I will sleep with the camera, when my alarm sounds I will snap the shot.. lol
Either way, I am in.


----------



## acgoldis

Big Bully said:


> Sign me up.. This sounds fun, although I would have to wake up at 6am to take the noon UTC shot.. lol
> Maybe I will sleep with the camera, when my alarm sounds I will snap the shot.. lol
> Either way, I am in.



You shouldn't go overboard to do the noon shot.  If you're up at the time and taking pictures at 12:00 UTC, take a picture then.  Otherwise, don't get up too early.  Messing up your sleep cycle is probably not worth that one shot.


----------



## B192734

Well, I'm in, and hopefully I will be up in the Oregon coastal mtns camping away.  Should be lots of good stuff up there to photograph, and a bunch of people doing whatever random things they do when camping.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Probably not.. lol


----------



## Bigcity

I've done these projects as World in Pictures Day on a POTD site.


----------



## NYPhotographer

Socrates said:


> If "FL" is for "Florida," you're GMT-4.  That means that your "day" is from 8:00 p.m. on the 28th until 8:00 p.m. on the 29th.



haha I'm in New York and it's the same.

I'm going to have 9 minutes to take the picture.

Explanation: Because I'm Jewish  every Friday at Dawn
to Saturday when it's dark I cannot use electricity.
So it starts on Friday at 6:51Pm so I cannot use electricity
till Saturday at 7:51Pm giving me 9 minutes to take the picture.

Don't change your plans this will be a challenge.
By the way does it have to be people?
And if it is people and you were talking about a book
do we need model release forms?


----------



## Big Bully

No you don't need model release forms.. Unless we are making a book for profit, then most likely. But if you do a silloette type picture or make the person nonrecognizable then you don't.


----------



## NYPhotographer

Big Bully said:


> No you don't need model release forms.. Unless we are making a book for profit, then most likely. But if you do a silloette type picture or make the person nonrecognizable then you don't.




Got it, Cool thanks.


----------



## dgreen

I am new here and new to photography but count me in.
Sounds fun.


----------



## kundalini

Big Bully said:


> .....silloette .......


silhouette

One of my many nemeses as well.


----------



## Seefutlung

Big Bully said:


> No you don't need model release forms.. Unless we are making a book for profit, then most likely. But if you do a silloette type picture or make the person nonrecognizable then you don't.



Even if the people are identifiable and if it is a for-profit book, if the photos are taken in public, you won't need a release.

Gary


----------



## Socrates

NYPhotographer said:


> haha I'm in New York and it's the same.
> 
> I'm going to have 9 minutes to take the picture.
> 
> Explanation: Because I'm Jewish  every Friday at Dawn
> to Saturday when it's dark I cannot use electricity.
> So it starts on Friday at 6:51Pm so I cannot use electricity
> till Saturday at 7:51Pm giving me 9 minutes to take the picture.
> 
> Don't change your plans this will be a challenge.
> By the way does it have to be people?
> And if it is people and you were talking about a book
> do we need model release forms?


 
Does that include portable (battery) electricity?

Go through the thread. There was no discussion of subject matter.  Personally, I would never take a recognizable photograph of any person for this purpose without permission.  I consider that to be common courtesy.


----------



## Big Bully

I completely agree.


----------



## Socrates

Big Bully said:


> I completely agree.


 
With what do you agree?


----------



## B192734

What is the plan to post the photos on here?  Does it have to be right away, or would it matter if it was a day later?  I ask because if I am out camping in the hills, I won't have any access to post.  I'll be back on Sunday evening, so if that is an acceptable timeframe then that gets a big "Woohoo"!


----------



## Luxowell

I'm all about this!  Great idea!
My only quibbles:
It should either be:
1) ONE hour in time.  Far more interesting.  Make it the best time you can, but don't fret too much over it.  If people are into the idea, they'll stay up a little late or get up a little early.
2) If not one hour, one day, set to GMT
Also, I would suggest (and, just my suggestion), it be things people run into that day/hour/whatever... it'd be more interesting than "I really like the sunrise 40 miles away from where I live and where I never am at that time of morning"
Just my thoughts... throw rocks if you must, but keep em small rocks!


----------



## Socrates

Luxowell said:


> I'm all about this! Great idea!
> My only quibbles:
> It should either be:
> 1) ONE hour in time. Far more interesting. Make it the best time you can, but don't fret too much over it. If people are into the idea, they'll stay up a little late or get up a little early.
> 2) If not one hour, one day, set to GMT
> Also, I would suggest (and, just my suggestion), it be things people run into that day/hour/whatever... it'd be more interesting than "I really like the sunrise 40 miles away from where I live and where I never am at that time of morning"
> Just my thoughts... throw rocks if you must, but keep em small rocks!


 
We've been there and rejected it.  Read through all the posts in the thread.


----------



## Socrates

B192734 said:


> What is the plan to post the photos on here? Does it have to be right away, or would it matter if it was a day later? I ask because if I am out camping in the hills, I won't have any access to post. I'll be back on Sunday evening, so if that is an acceptable timeframe then that gets a big "Woohoo"!


 
Your punishment for being late will be thirty lashes with a wet noodle.


----------



## Big Bully

Socrates said:


> Personally, I would never take a recognizable photograph of any person for this purpose without permission. I consider that to be common courtesy.


 

I agree with this statement!


----------



## Socrates

Big Bully said:


> I agree with this statement!


 
OK.
Unless you quote someone, it's difficult in this forum to determine which post to which you're responding.


----------



## Big Bully

Socrates said:


> OK.
> Unless you quote someone, it's difficult in this forum to determine which post to which you're responding.


 

I posted right after you... I would have thought that you would have put two and two together.. lol
Its all good.


----------



## Socrates

Big Bully said:


> I posted right after you... I would have thought that you would have put two and two together.. lol
> Its all good.



Five?


----------



## Seefutlung

Socrates said:


> Does that include portable (battery) electricity?
> 
> Go through the thread. There was no discussion of subject matter.  Personally, I would never take a recognizable photograph of any person for this purpose without permission.  I consider that to be common courtesy.



As a former photo journalist ... I used to do it nearly everyday ... but I am not here to argue ... each to their own ways ... merely informing others that releases are not necessary if the image is taken in a public venue.

Gary


----------



## Socrates

Seefutlung said:


> As a former photo journalist ... I used to do it nearly everyday ... but I am not here to argue ... each to their own ways ... merely informing others that releases are not necessary if the image is taken in a public venue.
> 
> Gary


 
I didn't say that it was necessary.  I said that it was courteous.


----------



## TamiyaGuy

I've just read this, and I am CERTAINLY in. I'll make a note of it. I'm from the UK as well, so it'd get a nice round-the-world feel to it. Plus, I can just use my regular clock 

Just a few questions:

1) is the 12:00 noon snapshot idea still on? I really like the idea of that.

2) Does the photo have to be special? I mean, I'm no pro photographer, but I'd still love to join in. And personally, I would much prefer a snapshot of something that screams "England" (cricket, rugby, chavs, etc) than a perfectly planned photo of something that could have been taken in New Zealand.

Either way, count me in!!! Should be very interesting.


----------



## B192734

TamiyaGuy said:


> 2) Does the photo have to be special? I mean, I'm no pro photographer, but I'd still love to join in. And personally, I would much prefer a snapshot of something that screams "England" (cricket, rugby, chavs, etc) than a perfectly planned photo of something that could have been taken in New Zealand.
> 
> Either way, count me in!!! Should be very interesting.


 

I agree.  I think that I will not go out of my way to get something extra special, but there are many things around that since I'll be camping by the beach, will be available to shoot.  I'll try to get something that typifies camping in the Great NorthWest.  Maybe Bigfoot or hippies or something...JK by the way if that last statement offends and hippies or sasquatches...


----------



## Big Bully

We are doing this on the 29th right?! I just had a brain lapse.. lol


----------



## Socrates

Big Bully said:


> We are doing this on the 29th right?! I just had a brain lapse.. lol



Uh...
Yeah!


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Good.. I just needed to make sure. Too many important dates running around inside my head.


----------



## Rock

Okay I feel alittle dumb but if I am in NC, then my day would start on Friday at 8pm, correct? What time is my noon shot need to be at?

I am having trouble following this darn conversion. I hate numbers......


----------



## Big Bully

Rock said:


> Okay I feel alittle dumb but if I am in NC, then my day would start on Friday at 8pm, correct? What time is my noon shot need to be at?
> 
> I am having trouble following this darn conversion. I hate numbers......


 

Make it easy on yourself, your saturday starts at Midnight and ends at 11:59 the next day.. That is how I am doing it..:mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMia

I'm out - unless you want photos of my bedroom! lol


----------



## Foxtrot

I am in...I like the use of the Zulu clock (for all us aviators out there)...Now which camera to use?


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Big Bully said:


> Make it easy on yourself, your saturday starts at Midnight and ends at 11:59 the next day.. That is how I am doing it..:mrgreen: :thumbup:


I see what you mean, but I thought it just started 12:00 midnight GMT (according to the rulez) because otherwise it would be more like 48 hours in the life of the world


----------



## Socrates

Rock said:


> Okay I feel alittle dumb but if I am in NC, then my day would start on Friday at 8pm, correct? What time is my noon shot need to be at?
> 
> I am having trouble following this darn conversion. I hate numbers......


 
Your "day" is from 8:00 p.m. Friday to 8:00 p.m. Saturday.  "Noon" is 8:00 a.m. on Saturday.


----------



## Socrates

Big Bully said:


> Make it easy on yourself, your saturday starts at Midnight and ends at 11:59 the next day.. That is how I am doing it..:mrgreen: :thumbup:


 
Your "day" is from 5:00 p.m. Friday to 5:00 p.m. Saturday. "Noon" is 5:00 a.m. on Saturday.


----------



## Los Angeles

I think you guys may want to consider everyone posting there photos at the same time.  Make it more interesting than them slowly coming in.

Like a post date of 48 hours to 72 hours after the photo is taken.  Nothing can be posted before or after that window.


----------



## Big Bully

Socrates said:


> Your "day" is from 5:00 p.m. Friday to 5:00 p.m. Saturday. "Noon" is 5:00 a.m. on Saturday.


 

Nope it would be 6pm Friday to 6pm Sat and my Noon is 6am on Saturday. I am only 2 hours behind rock.:mrgreen:


----------



## Socrates

Big Bully said:


> Nope it would be 6pm Friday to 6pm Sat and my Noon is 6am on Saturday. I am only 2 hours behind rock.:mrgreen:


 
Oops!


----------



## Big Bully

Socrates said:


> Oops!


 

It's ok.. your bad, your bad.. All is forgiven..:hug:::mrgreen:


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Los Angeles said:


> I think you guys may want to consider everyone posting there photos at the same time. Make it more interesting than them slowly coming in.
> 
> Like a post date of 48 hours to 72 hours after the photo is taken. Nothing can be posted before or after that window.


While I agree with that, isn't the maker of this thread going to be in Galapagos when that time "expires"? If they have Internet access, great, but if not, I'd be willing to make an exception 

Also, I've just heard that I'm going to London on a family trip on Saturday, so I might get a "proper" English shot :mrgreen:


----------



## Harmony

MissMia said:


> I'm out - unless you want photos of my bedroom! lol


 
Or you could take a picture of your FASTLY HEALING (hopefully!) injuries. I'm sure that would be interesting.


----------



## Big Bully

Haha... I told you Mia, people will want to see photos.


----------



## Antarctican

Los Angeles said:


> I think you guys may want to consider everyone posting there photos at the same time. Make it more interesting than them slowly coming in.
> 
> Like a post date of 48 hours to 72 hours after the photo is taken. Nothing can be posted before or after that window.


This thread is getting fairly long already. I propose that a _new_ thread be started for the posting of the pictures taken, and that there be no mandatory 'lag-time before posting', or a cut-off time. What difference does it make if the pics are posted slowly? And those that post early may inspire non-participants to get out there and join in.

Just my 2 cents worth. 



[And I also think MissMia should take pics of her day...closeups of pill bottles? Crutches poignantly posed against a chair?  Tray of food being delivered?]


----------



## MissMia

Harmony said:


> Or you could take a picture of your FASTLY HEALING (hopefully!) injuries. I'm sure that would be interesting.


 


Big Bully said:


> Haha... I told you Mia, people will want to see photos.


 
I'm pretty sure I would break your monitors if I posted photos of my injuries!  I've discovered black, blue, yellow and purple are NOT good colors on me 

Hubby did hang a bird feeder outside of the window for me - maybe I can get some bird photos to include.


----------



## Rand0m411

Oooo! Oooo! Count me in on this one. 



Rand0m411


----------



## Big Bully

Antarctican said:


> This thread is getting fairly long already. I propose that a _new_ thread be started for the posting of the pictures taken, and that there be no mandatory 'lag-time before posting', or a cut-off time. What difference does it make if the pics are posted slowly? And those that post early may inspire non-participants to get out there and join in.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.
> 
> 
> 
> [And I also think MissMia should take pics of her day...closeups of pill bottles? Crutches poignantly posed against a chair? Tray of food being delivered?]


 

I completely agree, if we pose a time limit on when we can post pictures, you might discourage other photographers because they can't make the time limit. 

Those would  make some awesome pics Anty.. Add a little sympathy to our day, and thankfulness that or wonderful MissMia is still with us.:mrgreen: :hug::
Mia you could force your hubby to dress as a french maid and take pics of him.. LMAO Talk about brighten yours and everyone esles day!


----------



## Socrates

Big Bully said:


> Mia you could force your hubby to dress as a french maid and take pics of him.. LMAO Talk about brighten yours and everyone esles day!


 I have no clue what her husband looks like but somehow I don't think that it would be a good thing.

BTW - Why did you change your avatar?


----------



## MissMia

Big Bully said:


> Mia you could force your hubby to dress as a french maid and take pics of him.. LMAO Talk about brighten yours and everyone esles day!


 
As much as I'd love to see that :lmao: - I don't think I'm physically up to the bribe or reward!


----------



## Rock

Socrates said:


> Your "day" is from 8:00 p.m. Friday to 8:00 p.m. Saturday.  "Noon" is 8:00 a.m. on Saturday.



Thank you!!


----------



## kundalini

MissMia said:


> As much as I'd love to see that :lmao: - I don't think I'm physically up to the bribe or reward!


Nothin' ventured, nothin' gained.  :lmao:


----------



## MissMia

kundalini said:


> Nothin' ventured, nothin' gained. :lmao:


 
I Think I'll stick to photographing the birds.


----------



## Yahoozy

hahah this is a cool idea, count me in if i dont forget =P


----------



## B192734

The day is fast approaching!  So thoday I woke up and the was 1/2 an inch of snow on the ground and it was snowing hard.  My plan to camp in the mountains seems to have failed, but now we are going to be at the beach in a cabin.  I think everything will work out, for picture taking, and beach snowball fights...That's a good time!


----------



## Rand0m411

B192734 said:


> The day is fast approaching! So thoday I woke up and the was 1/2 an inch of snow on the ground and it was snowing hard. My plan to camp in the mountains seems to have failed, but now we are going to be at the beach in a cabin. I think everything will work out, for picture taking, and beach snowball fights...That's a good time!


 
Ugh... Snowed here too in Southern Oregon. Looks like chance of snow showers on Sat. I think im still going to try to get out and about to get some snap shots done anyway. Just hoping we dont get another late freeze again this spring. Last year it killed 2 of my newer cherry trees :sad anim:


----------



## eahuntley

I'm in! I'm on the West Coast, so I believe that would mean the day starts at 4pm tonight, correct? Ironically, that's when I start work tonight. I'll have to try and take my camera to work with me..

Nice to see a few other people from Oregon in here. It snowed here yesterday(In portland), but didn't stick at all. And it literally stoppped snowing so quickly I didn't even have time to grab my camera..  Is there anyone else in here from The Portland Metro area? I'm fairly new to the world of Photography, and trying to find some other good local photography shops besides Camera world and Pro Photo.


----------



## Socrates

eahuntley said:


> I'm in! I'm on the West Coast, so I believe that would mean the day starts at 4pm tonight, correct? Ironically, that's when I start work tonight. I'll have to try and take my camera to work with me..
> 
> Nice to see a few other people from Oregon in here. It snowed here yesterday(In portland), but didn't stick at all. And it literally stoppped snowing so quickly I didn't even have time to grab my camera..  Is there anyone else in here from The Portland Metro area? I'm fairly new to the world of Photography, and trying to find some other good local photography shops besides Camera world and Pro Photo.



5:00 p.m.


----------



## Antarctican

This is the day folks!! Get out there and start shooting!


----------



## Dioboleque

How is the posting going to work? Is a new thread going to be created or are we just supposed to post in here?


----------



## Antarctican

acgoldis should start a new thread for the pics, as it was his idea to have a 'day in the life' assignment. If he doesn't do it in the next few hours, you could post your pics here and a mod can move them to the new thread when it gets created.

EDIT:  I've now been told it's not easy to move a lot of posts to a different thread, especially ones with pictures in them. So we should repost the pics in the new thread, which can be found here.


----------



## Big Bully

I have already taken some pics.. This is going to be fun!


----------



## Rock

I snapped a few as well. A day in the life is fun, lots of random happenings and all.....


----------



## Socrates

Well, if I set up Flickr correctly, here's mine.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/18814420@N00/

Actually, Prisoner, Condemned and Cell_Block were taken about six hours before the start of the official "day."  Quarry was correctly taken during the day and also fits BB's category of "Industry."


----------



## Rock

The weather was sooo crappy here today, I got one shot. And even that I was just not happy with.....

Took a few but wow I shot crap today. 

Here is my one.....Waiting in line:







15:22 GMT
Charlotte, NC
29 March 2008


----------



## Dioboleque

moved to the album


----------



## BostonBrother

This picture was taken in downtown Montreal Canada at about 19:40 GMT on March 29th


----------



## NYPhotographer

Rock said:


> The weather was sooo crappy here today, I got one shot. And even that I was just not happy with.....
> 
> Took a few but wow I shot crap today.
> 
> Here is my one.....Waiting in line:


Nice one LOL :er::er:


----------



## MissMia

Arizona 22:10 GMT


----------



## Harmony

GMT 02:10 (7:10pm)
Handbell Choir







GMT 03:19 (8:19pm)
2 on 2 Basketball







GMT 05:12 (10:12pm)
A Friend Messing Around on the D80


----------



## photochucker

Here is one from Richmond B.C. - not a nice day today!! This is the #2 Road bridge and the new Speed Skating Rink for the 2010 Olympic Games.







Photochucker


----------



## Socrates

BostonBrother said:


> This picture was taken in downtown Montreal Canada at about 19:40 GMT on March 29th



I like yours better than mine but you had an advantage...  Montreal is pretty!


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Great pics, everyone! Some of them are really inspirational  here are mine:











And the 12:00 photo. Yum yum.



Enjoy!


----------



## djrichie28

Was a brilliant day with the weather. I thought I would take my camera to a local market attraction. 

It's Maple Syrup time of year here in South West Ontario.
1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This guy was busy most of the day, was hard to get near for a photo request.
2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After making my way through the market, I thought I would head to the source for all the Maple Syrup. Hard to believe there is still snow on the ground here.
3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the input from all those who got this thread organized. Great idea. I can't wait for other submissions.


----------



## kundalini

Here are my excuses... errr....ummmm...my photos.












And for the noon(ish) entry...






...turned out to be just after 9:00am. Had to shave my tounge in the morning and couldn't find my keys for a while.


----------



## B192734

Are we planning on continuing to post pictures here, or are we going to have a secondary thread?


----------



## kundalini

Where are all the entries?  C'mon folks, post your photos.  You don't want me to put up more of mine do you?


----------



## Big Bully

Oh don't worry I will get mine in.. I just have to find what I did with my camera, I packed it to so many places I don't remember what I did with it.


----------



## kundalini

kundalini said:


> Where are all the entries? C'mon folks, post your photos. You don't want me to put up more of mine do you?


I gave you fair warning. 


I'd loved to have known what the topic of conversation was at this moment.






I think the girl at the other end of the bar was curious as well. :lmao:


----------



## MissMia

kundalini said:


> I gave you fair warning.
> 
> 
> I'd loved to have known what the topic of conversation was at this moment.
> 
> .....
> 
> I think the girl at the other end of the bar was curious as well. :lmao:


 
It could be so many things!  Interesting capture.


----------



## Lyncca

Oh, I forgot to post mine.  I was actually awake and doing something that was requiring pics anyway  

I will do that when I get home.  It is a little amusing, I think yall will get a kick out of it.


----------



## Dioboleque

So do we repost in the new thread or is someone going to move them?


----------



## Antarctican

When I last checked about 20 minutes ago, there was no new thread yet. Personally, I think it's only fair that the new thread be created by acgoldis (the person who came up with the Day in the Life idea for TPF), I guess when he gets back from his trip. Until then, we can post our pics here and when he starts the new thread, our entries can be moved over by a mod. Does that sound like a plan?

*EDIT:  I've now been told it's not easy to move a lot of posts to a different thread, especially ones with pictures in them. So we should repost the pics in the new thread, which can be found here.*


----------



## Dioboleque

Look again... acgoldis just created it.


----------

